# Symphony No 2 - III. Scherzo



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to present to you the Scherzo in a-minor for my second symphony:

www.gerdprengel.de/symphony_C_scherzo.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/symphony_C_scherzo.pdf

Gerd


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I wish I could compose for orchestra haha. This is very good


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

After a quick studying of your score, I do recommend you (1) learn more about writing for pairs of winds and brass especially when it comes to shared unison notes on a staff (or are they not to be shared? It's not clear) (2) don't use Horns in C; it's just not done in the 21st Century. Yes, professional hornists have and use them from Haydn through Brahms, but not amateurs. For them it's F Horns (3) clean up the location of dynamic markings. They're floating all over the place (4) some pages have missing instrument abbreviated names. 

Of course you don't have to, if sharing the score is never beyond here at TC. But the minute you wish to share with any conductor, failure to do so will be to have it rejected after a one minute scan by said conductor.


----------

